# Trout Fishing in Andalucía



## DanielBrooks (May 3, 2017)

I am reading that to get a license to fish for trout and other species in Andalucia (inland, not on the beach or on a boat in the Mediterranean) one needs to take a test in Spanish and buy insurance. Either that or bring two old US or UK fishing licenses and apply, wait, then buy insurance. Which pretty much rules out my options since I don't have a fishing license from any other country and I don't speak Spanish. It sounds like the local officials in Andalucia don't want their fishing spots overrun by tourists. 

Does anyone know if this is still true? The info I'm finding on line and at various discussion groups about Spain in English is a bit dated. 

How about getting a license to fish from shore or on the Med?

Thanks!

Daneil


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

You can apply for a license online.

:: Expedición de licencias del cazador, del pescador y/o medios auxiliares de caza y pesca continental :: Administración Electrónica ::

- click green button on the right: Accesso al tramite
- directs you to another page, scroll down, choose "sin certificacion"
- check boxes "Extranjeros", IDENTIFICACION (passport number), Mayores de 65 (only if you are 65 or older), PESCA, MEDIOS AUX. PESCA (only if you need to register a boat).
- the bad news: you have to check the NIR PESCA box with your NIR number 

And how do I get my NIR number?
- ¿Cómo puedo obtener el Número de Identificación Registral (NIR)?

Siempre que se esté habilitado, el NIR puede obtenerse a través del Teléfono de Atención Ciudadana de información ambiental de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente y Ordenación del Territorio de la Junta de Andalucía, 954 54 44 38, cuyo horario de atención es de 8:00 a 20:00 horas ininterrumpidamente, de lunes a viernes.

Phone 954 54 44 38 - 8am to 8pm Moday to Friday 

Maybe someone can do that for you.

You can also get your license from certain banks :

Caja Rural de Granada
Caja Rural de Córdoba
Caja Rural de Jaén
Caja Rural del Sur
Banco Popular Español
Cajamar

Here in France you can just buy them from any local shop :noidea:

Good luck


----------



## DanielBrooks (May 3, 2017)

Thanks! 

I have an NIE number. 

Now have to wrestle with the application. I shall prevail. 

Hope dies last.


----------

